# Rammstein



## Bloodletting (16. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute war es so weit. Das neueste Werk der Berliner Provokations-Gruppe hat es in die Läden geschafft.
Schon im Vorfeld ging es heiß her. Nicht zuletzt durch das (Porno-)Video zur ersten Auskoppelung "Pussy".

In einer normalen Edition, in einer Special Edition sowie in einer Special Dildo + Handschellen Edition (Wahrscheinlich eh schon ausverkauft) ist das werte Album zu erwerben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer beim Album ein neues "Mutter", oder "Sehnsucht" erwartet, der sollte schnell mal zurück in die Realität kommen.
Das Album weiß durchaus zu überzeugen und hat mit "Waidmanns Heil" (Welches schon jetzt von den meissten Fans als das Beste erachtet wird) und "Führe Mich" zwei richtig gute Kracher drauf.
Es gibt natürlich auch Hänger wie "B********", das irgendwas Richtung "Bückstabüh" heißen soll ... weiß der Geier was die Band damit sagen will.

Doch welche Lieder für Euch die Lichtblicke des Albums sind, solltet ihr selbst entscheiden. Fakt ist: Gute solide Rammstein-Kost.

Playlist:

CD 1

01. Rammlied
02. Ich tu dir weh
03. Waidmanns Heil
04. Haifisch
05. B******** 
06. Frühling in Paris
07. Wiener Blut
08. Pussy
09. Liebe ist für alle da
10. Mehr
11. Roter Sand

CD 2

01. Führe Mich
02. Donaukinder
03. Halt
04. Roter Sand (Orchester Version)
05. Liese

EDIT: Jetzt hab ich die Frage vergessen. :O

Wie findet ihr das neue Album?

/afk Rammstein hören


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2009)

geniale ideen von denen xD

aber find das video "pussy" welches leider nur auf wenigen seiten gezeigt wird einfach geil xD

die box hats leider nicht bis in die schweiz geschafft :<  hätt die gern gekauft einfach nur because i can ..


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

ich würds so gerne hören können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann man sichs schon auf youtube anhören?


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Oktober 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich würds so gerne hören können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Musste wohl noch ein bisschen warten.
Momentan gibs hauptsächlich Fakes, aber kannst ja mal stöbern.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Musste wohl noch ein bisschen warten.
> Momentan gibs hauptsächlich Fakes, aber kannst ja mal stöbern.



grmml -.- grade geguckt.... gibt nur dumme fakes D:


----------



## Minastirit (16. Oktober 2009)

also z.b. den song pussy findest bei youtube wenn dann die zensierte fassung .. 

kolege hat mir mal nen link geschickt davon als es auf ner porno seite war xD da mtv und youtube sich weiterten das anzunehmen :/
rest wird wohl wie immer nur so mist quali oder das falsche sein.

(und ja ich hab vlt 50 cd's zuhause insgesammt aber von rammstein alle .. strange isn't it?)


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Oktober 2009)

Lag heute bei mir im Briefkasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Oktober 2009)

scheiße ich brauch die special edition Oo


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Oktober 2009)

In ca. 30 Minuten hab ich eventuell Waidmanns Heil geuppt. Bleibt dran, ich sag bescheid.^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> In ca. 30 Minuten hab ich eventuell Waidmanns Heil geuppt. Bleibt dran, ich sag bescheid.^^



auf youtube?


----------



## LordofDemons (16. Oktober 2009)

hurrdurr i´m looking forward your upload


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Oktober 2009)

Jop Youtube ... und ich hasse den Windows Movie Maker ... baaah.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Oktober 2009)

Ach verdammter scheiß Movie Maker is zu nichts zu gebrauchen ... ihr habt gleich ne PN ... -.-


----------



## Lillyan (16. Oktober 2009)

Einen Thread der genutzt wird im irgendwie MP3 zu verbreiten? Ich denke dafür ist dieses Forum nicht gedacht, genau wie Gespräche über Pornoseiten und Dildos.


----------

